# Justin kempson



## Justin kemspon (Feb 20, 2021)

I have now descaled my machine 3 times and the steam wand still does not work correctly. The steam diverts to come out of the coffee head. Is this an easy fix? Any help would great


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Justin kemspon said:


> I have now descaled my machine 3 times and the steam wand still does not work correctly. The steam diverts to come out of the coffee head. Is this an easy fix? Any help would great


 Sounds like you need a new solenoid valve.

Various threads on this in the Sage forum for info on them.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds more like not enough back flushing to me maybe also scale sludge due to not enough often enough.

Sometimes the steam nozzle gets blocked also scale may collect in the hot water outlet. Both can be removed with the pricker that comes with the machines. It serves as a spanner as well.


----------

